# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Kondensatori КБП-Р

## Waldis

Vai kādam netīšām nau saglabājušies un kļuvuši lieki kādi 5 - 10 kondensatori КБП-Р http://www.oldtriod.ru/expo/676 ?
Kapacitāte un darba spriegums 0,047mkF x 125V; 0,05mkF x 110V; 0,022mkF x 250V jeb 0,025mkF x 250v

----------


## Isegrim

Kādreiz pat telefonijā šo _caurejas_ kondiķu bija papilnam. Cerība, ka kaut kur atradīses, nav liela. Bet suga taču nav iznīkusi; pajautā Googles tantei pēc 'Feed-Through Capacitor'.

----------


## Waldis

Pasaulē kaukur jau noteikti ir. Bet negribas dēļ sešiem štukiem lielu karu sākt, un karotājs arī es švaks - neprotu dažādos jebajos un kalatokos smalki iznesties. ::

----------


## Vitalii

> Vai kādam netīšām nau saglabājušies un kļuvuši lieki kādi 5 - 10 kondensatori КБП-Р http://www.oldtriod.ru/expo/676 ?
> Kapacitāte un darba spriegums 0,047mkF x 125V; 0,05mkF x 110V; 0,022mkF x 250V jeb 0,025mkF x 250v


 interesējošo materiālu nomet uz e-pastu metāla ( dārgmetāla ) uzpircējiem, šiem jau noteikti no rācijām atradīsies izjauktā veidā.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Cik es tādus uzpircējus zinu, ne viņi īpaši lasa e-pastus, ne arī orientējas detaļās. Tikko dabon aparātu vai nu to saskalda vai pārdod virs metālu cenas tālāk. Var mēģināt meklēt uz vietas pārstrādes vietās, kurās nodod lūžņus un aparatūru, bet maza iespēja, ka šitik specifiska un veca detaļa tā vienkārši būs.

----------


## Waldis

Tak viņi pazīst tikai 4 lietas - kas spīd zeltā (130 sērija), kas ir zaļā krāsā (KM kondensatori), un kas ir no kapara vai alumīna.  ::  Tie nabaga kondensatori šīm pazīmēm neatbilst. Vienīgā cerība - tāds pats dullītis, kā es. ::

----------

